# '94 bnr32



## Falco (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi guys, after 1 year of r32 gtst ownership I thought it was time to sell the gtst and go for a r32 gtr.

I'm from Holland myself and got this gtr from the UK (Hampshire) so maybe someone can recognize this car.

Speclist so far:

HKS mushroom filters
Toad alarm 
Nismo lower strutbrace
Poly bushed upper mounts
Rising Sun Performance custom chip
Bilstein dampers
splitfire coilpacks
steel braided brake hoses
engine brace
Greddy PRofec B spec-II boostcontroller
3 inch full exhaust single muffler
Purple top 550cc denso injectors
HKS adjustable cam pulleys

ODO meter reading of 95.000km, Came with full service history, owners manual and even a genuine GT-R brochure! very happy with the car as it is.

pics:

























daily on the right


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks good.

Can't say the same for those TSW Venoms. Been ages since I saw a set of those. 

Hope you enjoy your new purchase!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I like!!!!

Bob


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

nice mate


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Kadir said:


> Can't say the same for those TSW Venoms. Been ages since I saw a set of those.



:chuckle: was thinking the same thing about those Venoms, terrible wheel.

However your new R32 looks Shaweeeeet. great find. :thumbsup:


----------



## mesa (Apr 14, 2011)

mooie bak


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I think you might be getting a visit from the offset police judging by the rear wheels on your car buddy!

Bob


----------



## Falco (Oct 17, 2010)

lol, I think so too. Will be looking for some nice wheels soon.

the crx is just a shed to get me to work every day  wheels are shit I know XD


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2007)

nice


----------



## Falco (Oct 17, 2010)

bought myself some wheels last week, removed crappy rear spoiler and took some pics


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Was it you i saw at the Nissan dealer in Amersfoort last week or was it someone else?


----------



## Falco (Oct 17, 2010)

it wasnt me!


----------



## Falco (Oct 17, 2010)

done few more things lately, fitted spacers on the front, lowered the rear a bit, removed window tint, fitted a rollcage, put some carpet in the back to cover up the crap behind the back seat and took some pics after, Also bought a carbon front splitter wich will be mounted when I find a new daily driver.

hope you like,


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

Looking good - keep the pics coming as she develops


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Looking good. Do you have LED rear lights on there??


----------



## Falco (Oct 17, 2010)

yes I have, they look like stock ones when turned off tho.










turned off


----------



## Falco (Oct 17, 2010)

removed my non functional A/C today wich resulted in an almost 20kg weight loss! very happy with all that crap removed. 
Also mounted an oil cooler kit with filter relocation and did an oil change afterwards.









All crap!



























got myself a new daily aswell


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Cool


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Looking awesome! I love white GTR's 

What are those tail lights and where did you get them???

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## Falco (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks! the tail lights came with the car,they're modified stock ones! also got a day off tomorrow to see how fast I can get the car around Zandvoort circuit. I'll make an onboard video to check my laptime.

really looking forward to Time Attack upcoming september. 
Just need a 4 point harness, killswitch and a tow hook. Anyone got an idea if the killswitch needs to be placed on the outside of the car?


----------



## Falco (Oct 17, 2010)

had a great day on zandvoort last week, too bad my front brake discs are in very bad shape. wasnt able to brake hard without the entire car shaking like a 400bhp vibrator.

anyway this is the video:






little pic someone has sent me


----------

